# Tallow honey in Jefferson County, Texas



## beesolutionsllc (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello, this is Brett with Bee Solutions LLC. I just recently finished a deal with a major landowner in Jefferson County, Texas, to lease 10,000 acres of tallow trees. Some of this area is now in production for rice and crawfish, but most of it is fallow. There are quite a large number of commercial migratory beekeepers who come here to replace their queens and make up their losses before going north for the summer. The last couple of years, more and more are staying to make the tallow honey in late May and early June. Bee Solutions LLC of Silsbee, TX, is planning on sub-leasing this land and managing it for tallow honey. If you know any of these beekeepers, I would appreciate it if you pass this information along.

The land is located off of Interstate 10 between Winnie, Texas, and Beaumont, Texas, and Highway 73 between Winnie, Texas, and Port Arthur, Texas.

Brett Rheuark
Home: (409) 385-2621


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Brett!


----------

